# Monster Apocalypse



## Stormborn (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got the starter set and a booster pack for units this past week but haven't had a chance to play. I got the Lord of Cthul monster in the Starter set and have traded with someone for a few more units.  

Has anyone played this game?


----------



## Tinner (Feb 18, 2009)

*Monsterpocalypse*

Our game group has been completely taken over by "Mon-Poc".
I've managed to get a full set of Shadow Sun Syndicate figures, we have two Martian players, two Terrasaur players, two Planet Eaters, Two GUARD's, and two Chtugrosh players.
The game is amazingly well balanced, and remarkably tactical. Read the rulebook carefully, as it is well written and literal. Don't assume that something is a rule just because it would make sense. We had trouble with that starting out. We assumed that just because other miniatures games had rules for Line of Sight, that Mon-Poc would too - it doesn't.
Tournament support for the game is awesome, and there are a LOT of ways to win free figures.
Check the official Monsterpocalypse forum for a good network of players and events.
Great game. Can't reccomend it enough!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 18, 2009)

Once this board game does away with the random pack thing I may play this.  I was just thrilled to find out my so called "Starter Pack" did NOT HAVE ENOUGH MODELS TO PLAY THE F*****G GAME!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you talking about how you need a starter pack for each player? Or do you really need more than that? I've been thinking about grabbing some of these a few paychecks from now.


----------



## Alikar (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy Bovine said:


> Once this board game does away with the random pack thing I may play this.  I was just thrilled to find out my so called "Starter Pack" did NOT HAVE ENOUGH MODELS TO PLAY THE F*****G GAME!




Umm what? You can play the game with just the starter pack. Have you even read the rules? People like you confuse me.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (May 1, 2009)

Alikar said:


> Umm what? You can play the game with just the starter pack. Have you even read the rules? People like you confuse me.



Maybe he means "enough for more than one person to sit down and play," which is what more than a few minis-based starter packs provide, example of this being the Star Wars minis lines, which had enough figures so that two people could sit down and play.

I've not really gotten into the game (not much interest in minis games amongst my usual players, and I already have a SW minis habit to feed), but I was greatly interested in one bit of licensing news for this game...

From days of long ago...

and what Robot Viking has to say about it


----------

